# Mysql Scripts Ausführen in Ordner Scripts



## Neo (23. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Sorry wenn ich wegen sowas "banalem" nachfragen muss. ABER, ich finde einfach weder in google noch in tutorials.de hilfe.
Mein phpmyadmin zeigt mir an, dass ich das script mysql_fix_privilege_tables ausführen muss. Gefunden habe ich es, aber wie führe ich es genau aus? :/ 
Plattform: mysql 5, windows 2003, php5, phpmyadmin 2.8...

ausserdem, wo sehe ich / resette ich mein mysql pw wenn ichs mal verlegt haben sollte :/ ?

herzlichen dank im voraus! 

mfg
Stephan / Neo


----------



## Neo (24. März 2006)

kann doch nicht seinm, dass da keiner eine antwort drauf hat?


----------



## ManicMarble (24. März 2006)

Zum Ausführen von MySQL-Scripts musst Du den MySQL-Command-Line-Client starten (sollte bei Windows im Startmenü auftauchen, ansonsten im Ordner "D:\Programme\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.0\bin" die mysql.exe aufrufen mit DB-Connection-Parametern:
mysql --host=localhost --user=duffyduck --password=haumichblau
Dort dann zuerst mit "use" die Datenbank wählen:
use meinedatenbank
Und dann mit "source" das Script aufrufen:
source c:/pfad/scriptname.sql
Siehe http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysql.html

Passwort neu vergeben kann man auf viele Arten, ich glaube auch im phpMyAdmin. Oder auch gleich im Command-Line-Client mit:
SET PASSWORD FOR 'bugsbunny'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('karotte');
Siehe http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/set-password.html.
Natürlich muss man schon noch irgendwie als root oder als irgend ein anderer User mit GRANT PRIVILEGES an die DB ran kommen - ansonsten ists zappenduster.

Grüße,
_Martin_


----------



## fanste (24. März 2006)

Wenn du keinen weitern User mehr mit GRANT PRIVILEGES hast, kannst du einfach alle Dateien/Verzeichnisse aus dem Verzeichnis data kopieren (Das sind die einzelnen Datenbanken) und danach MYSQL neu installieren. Jetzt die Verzeichnisse wieder zurück nach data kopieren.

Vorsicht: Der Ordner mysql darf nicht mit kopiert werden. In ihm befinden sich alle Userkonten. Darunter natürlich auch wieder das, von dem du das Passwort nicht mehr weist.


----------



## Neo (27. März 2006)

Herzlichen Dank ManicMarble und fangste, werd am nächsten so. dazukommen es zu testen.


----------

